#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Krabi - Khao Phanom Bencha National Park

## dirtydog

*Khao Phanom Bencha National Park*

*Krabi*

* Geography*  


The site is comprised of with Khao Phanom Bencha at 1,397 meter in height above mean sea level, providing watershed area for the surrounding areas of Krabi Province and then flows to Andaman sea. Phanom Bencha mountain range is layed from north to south.




* Climate* 

The weather is warm and humid throughout the year. There are two seasons, Hot season between January to April and Rainy season between May to December, maximum rainfall is in June to October.

* Flora and Fauna* 

As a Moist evergreen forest, fauna in the park consisting of Hopea odorata, Dipterocarpus alatus, lagerstronemia cupida, Malacca teak, Michelia champaca, Parkia speciosa, Baccarea sapida. Ground fauna found are palms, genus Calamus or Daemonothops, greenia wightiana and bamboos. There are a number of animals live in the park which generally can be found are serows, wild pigs, panthers, clouded leopards, black bears, mouse deers, langurs, gibbons, Stump-tailed monkeys, Asiatic wild dog, squirrel, iorises, white-rumped shama, hornbills, pheasants, red jungle fowls.

----------

